# Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips



## meet (1. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich fahre Mitte September in die Nähe von Colijnsplaat und würde gerne wissen, wie man dort in der Oosterschelde erfolgreich angeln kann.

Ich war vor Jahren mal da, als ich mit dem Meeresangeln nochnicht so richtig begonnen habe. Habe dort einfach das selbe gemacht mein Kollege, der schon öfter da war: Mit Posenmontage und Fischfetzen auf Hornhecht geangelt. Das war ganz nett. Diesesmal will ich mein "Sortiment" etwas erweitern.
Dh, gibts es gute Stellen um im September Plattfische, Makrelen oder Wolfbarsche zu machen?

Wie soll ich mich nach Tageszeit und Tide richten?
...und wie sehen die Montagen und Köder aus?

Habe mal danach hier im Forum gesucht, aber so richtig konkrete Hilfen nicht gefunden.
Daher würde ich mich über ein paar Tips sehr freuen.


danke euch!!

gruß matthias


----------



## meet (5. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

hi,
hat niemand nen Tip?|kopfkrat

gruß matthias


----------



## esgof (6. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

hallo matthias
ich will mal probieren ob ich dir weiter helfen kann.
Die beste info nach meiner meinung bekommst du hier www.wolfsbarsch.com ansonsten kenne ich noch die eine stelle am bouwersdamm aber nur die see seite kannst du ohne schein beangeln und zwar nur da wo es erlaubt ist,sprich ab dem stacheldraht rechts und links.Auf der anderen seite nur mit schein und nur mit drei haken z.B. bei paternostern.Ich bin meistens im mai dort und fahre mindestens 1 mal mit der neltje jans auf dorsch kann ich unter den kuttern dort nur empfählen.Es wird oft einem auch geholfen wenn man freundlich in einem angelladen fragt der nächste den ich kenne ist in Renesse.ansonsten das alt bekannte rüber schielen wie es die anderen machen.
kannst ja mal ein bericht schreiben wie es war hoffe konnte helfen
Gruß ESGOF


----------



## meet (7. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

hi, 
danke für die info. Habe die seite wolfsbarsch.com schon gründlich studiert. Da ich eh noch Equipment brauche, werd ich auch direkt mal im Angelladen nachfragen, was momentan so gefangen wird.
Habe mal bei http://www.sportvisserijhoogerwerf.nl ne Tour auf Makrelen gebucht, bin mal gespannt ob da jetzt noch was geht.

Ansonsten werd ich es so machen, wie du sagst: Rüberschielen und auf die gleiche Weise probieren!

Danke dir!!|wavey:

gruß matthias

PS:Bekannte von mir haben vor 2 Wochen relativ erfolglos auf Hornhecht vom Ufer aus mit ner Schwimmermontage und Fischfetzen geangelt, aber das sagt erstmal nichts aus.

PPS: Weißt du mit wieviel Blei ich vom Kutter aus (auf Makrelen) angeln sollte?


----------



## esgof (7. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

hallo
da Ich sehr oft auf makrele angele kann ich dir raten wenn du jetzt mitte september noch makrelen willst emfehle ich dir eher den hafen in den helder (merkur oder nestor) die fische sind zu der jahres zeit mehr im norden.
 bei deiner tour wirst du wohl mehr Holzmakrelen fangen.Auf makrele nehme ich meistens 300 gramm bleie und nimm mal paternoster mit schwarzen federn  .Versuch mal auf dem boot hinten einen platz zu bekommen da hast du nicht soviel ärger mit vertütteln
die hornhechte sind meistens am besten über den monat mai zu fangen aber hilft ja alles nichts versuch es mal an der schleuse auf bouwersdamm da läuft immer was wenn das wasser rein oder raus läuft.
gruß ESGOF


----------



## meet (8. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

ok,
dann bin ich mal gespannt. das wird dann die 1. "holzmakrele" meines lebens.:m (ob das gut ist?:q)

Gut, danke dir nochmals für die Informationen. 

grüße matthias

PS: Wann ist denn an der Schleuse die beste Strömung? Genau zwischen Hoch- und Tiefwasser? (seltsame Frage)


----------



## esgof (17. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

moin
die letzte frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.ich hatte dort wenn ich mal da war immer verschiedene ergebnisse mal lief super mal stand das wasser und wollte einfach nicht zurück strömen.#d
hoffe meldest dich nochmal wie es gelaufen ist 
schönen gruß ESGOF


----------



## meet (18. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

hallo,
bin zwar noch in Holland, kann dir aber schon schreiben, weil nurnoch das morgige Makrelenangeln auf dem Plan steht.

An sich ist es ziemlich mau gelaufen die ganze woche. Ich habe insgesamt nur 3 Fische gesehen :c :
1. Wolfbarsch 35cm mit Blinker von irgendnem angler am banjaard-strand gefangen
2. Wolfsbarsch 60cm mit Gummi im verbotenen Bereich von nem Holländer an der Schleuse am Brouwersdamm gefangen
3. Makrele 45cm mit Fischfetzen ausserhalb des verbotenen Bereichs der Schleuse am Brouwersdamm von mir gefangen :m

Wir waren zu zweit jeden Tag 2-3 Std am Wasser, haben aber leider nur 1 Biss gehabt (das war die Makrele). 

Mal sehen ob wir morgen ein paar Makrelen vom Kutter erwischen.

Gruß matthias


----------



## meet (20. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

Update:
Es ist wirklich zum heulen! :c:c
Waren gestern von Neeltje Jans mit dem Kutter auf Makrelen auf der Nordsee. Es wurden mit 50 Anglern ganze 2 Makrelen gefangen. Dem entsprechend war auch die Stimmung auf dem Boot.
Aber man lernt ja draus: Man sollte eher die Monate Juli, August zum Makrelen fangen nutzen.

gruß matthias

PS: Der Kapitän sagte beim Auslaufen des Schiffes aus dem Hafen als ein Bekannter von mir sich einen Eimer auf dem Schiff kaufen wollte: "Ich verkaufe dir erst einen Eimer,  wenn du nen Fisch gefangen hast."
Er wusste wohl was kommen wird.


----------



## esgof (22. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

halloschen
ja schade das verdirbt einem die ganze freude an der sache.
wenn ich dir noch einen tip geben darf versuch mal rechzeitig bei dem kutter neltje jans für anfang mai eine dorsch tour zu buchen.dann noch paar tage mit der familie vor ort dann ist alles da sogar meine schwieger mutter die noch nie im leben daran gedacht hat das sie mal einen fisch angelt hatte spaß beim angeln:m
kannst du mir dann eine pn schicken falls du was vor hast.können dann ja nochmal alles durch gehen
Ps ich denke daran an einem samstag demnächst nach süd holland zu fahren mit einigen leuten um auf w.b. mit der spinnrute oder was hallt läuft kenne dort einen warm wasser auslauf falls interesse melden 
gruß ESGOF


----------



## meet (22. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

danke für das angebot, habe meine nächsten Urlaube aber schon verplant. Dieser war jetzt nur zufällig zustande gekommen, da mein Kollege seinen Wohnwagen dort stehen hatte und mich eingeladen hatte.
Im Winter werde ich wieder nach Belgien Dorsche fangen gehen und nächstes Jahr gehts dann nach Norwegen.#6

Dir viel Erfolg und viel Spaß

gruß matthias

PS: Vielleicht is nächsten Sommer doch noch ne Makrelentour drin|kopfkrat


----------



## esgof (23. September 2009)

*AW: Oosterschelde Mitte September, brauche Tips*

hallo
melde dich einfach per Pn die letzte woche juli und anfang august ist die beste zeit für mako 
gruß esgof


----------

